# H: Steam Elephant, Grail Chapel, Pond W:$, Eldar



## Swan-of-War (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking to move some extra warhammer / warmachine / wargaming terrain I have as well as a cool Steam Elephant:

LINK TO PICS
http://www.bartertown.com/trading/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=138930


*Steam Elephant*
Resin-cast elephant with rubber tusks that I added. Beautifully painted in gold, just needs your finishing touches. Removable howdah. Makes a great Steam Tank for someone looking for a unique army. Could also be a cool terrain feature

*Grail Chapel *
Good-sized peice of terrain that makes a great centerpiece for any table. Built from GW Fortress parts, Confrontation gargoyles and plasticard. Missing only a small gold cone at the top of the tower (an easy fix)

*Pond* 
Medium-sized water feature that works for any era wargaming. Nice little flat spot to add your own shrine, statue, etc.

Make me a reasonable offer, I'm willing to let these go cheap. I'll also consider unpainted Eldar, latest edition models. Specifically looking for Farseers, Warlocks, Scorpions, Warp Spiders, Wave Serpents, Prisms and War Walkers but will consider others

I accept and prefer Paypal. Located in Seattle, WA USA for shipping-cost calcs


----------

